# hi there!!!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF doc


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. I'm sure Doc is adorable! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## doc_western (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------

